

The Largest Organism on Earth - zafka
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=strange-but-true-largest-organism-is-fungus

======
pbhjpbhj
I thought it was the Pando grove of aspen that is claimed to share a common
root system, <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pando_%28tree%29>, it's bigger by
volume and weight than the Malheur honey mushroom colony.

Both claimants have the problem of it not really being possible to determine
if they are merely clonal colonies with disconnections between the clones or
if they are genuinely continuously connected across the whole colony.

I came across this on Wikipedia a couple of years ago I think,
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Largest_organisms> is a good read.

------
woodall
Paul Stamets discussed this- along with other mind blowing fungi facts- in his
talk, "Paul Stamets on 6 ways mushrooms can save the world"(2008).

[http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/eng/paul_stamets_on_6_ways_mus...](http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/eng/paul_stamets_on_6_ways_mushrooms_can_save_the_world.html).

~~~
zafka
Very Cool, I saw this before but it was inspiring to watch again. I think that
his ideas could spawn a number of startups.

